# Did someone say massage?



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

Hi moldie and other fibro pals; Like some of you, I simply cannot take massage, my tender points being more like bruises upon pressure, even of the slightest variety. I have a friend who is a massage therapist and after months of her trying to convince me that massage is the way to go, I finally let her try. However, the second she "pinched" at the thin muscle that goes from near your ear down to the front base of your throat (turn your head & you can find this spot easily with your hand), I nearly hit the roof. Same thing when she grabbed a tender point behind my shoulder. She's a bit miffed at me for not trusting her technique, if you can believe it. It's just that my tender points are ultra sensitive and so that is why I don't trust easily someone who says they know what they are doing. However, I have found hot tubs with adjustable jets to be the ticket so I plan to put one in when we build our new house this summer/fall. No, the chemicals don't bother me if they are done properly.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Mee Poo- How exciting for you, a new house with a hot tub! That's something to look forward to! OOOOOh....that spot you mentioned- that's the big one! My most tender area too,- and I'll bet for a good number of us here. The secret is a gentle massage only doing the trigger-point upon withstanding; whatever amount of pressure that may be, and not for too long. Not every day is the same for us as you know, and what therapists need to know is that we are not all the same in our tolerence. levels. Speaking of intolerence, if you have any intolerence to chlorine at all, have your hubby put in the chemicals. That is the worst part, and as you know, we fibroers are notorious for developing allergies/sensitivities. ------------------


----------

